# Sub needed in Monroe MI



## M & D LAWN (Oct 8, 2008)

Need a sub for a large grocery store account. Must have at least 2 trucks and a salter. Pay is per push with a 1" trigger. Price includes shoveling walks and emergency exits. Salting is per application and includes ice melter for the sidewalks. Must be fully insured. Please IM me if you are interested.


----------



## Do It All Do It Right (Jan 24, 2005)

i have some equipment avaliable give let me know some details we have a couple of 2ton dumps avaliable


----------



## P&M Landscaping (Feb 20, 2008)

I have two trucks available. Please call me 734-934-1628 (Peter) or my partner (Lee) at 734-637-6552


----------



## smoore45 (Oct 27, 2007)

M&D,

Looks like I'm third in line, but I currently have an account in Monroe and my be able to add another. I could not PM you since you only have 5 posts. You can either call or email me.

Shaun

734-260-6509
[email protected]

Some of my equipment in Monroe:

Kubota L35 8' Push Box
F350 and 8' Plow
Salter
Salting/Clearing Equipment for Sidewalks


----------



## Do It All Do It Right (Jan 24, 2005)

i forgot to give my contact info email me at [email protected]


----------



## Snow Plow King (Dec 27, 2009)

Are you still in need of help? If so we can help you out.


----------

